# (* Humor *) Brazilian jiu jitsu is like the gayest sport there is



## samurai69 (Jan 13, 2006)

:supcool: 

http://www.youtube.com/w/Brazilian-jiu-jitsu-is-like-the-gayest-sport-there-is?v=yYMMKIlRNCQ&feature=Recent&page=1&t=t&f=b


:uhyeah:


----------



## Odin (Jan 13, 2006)

lol!....when i think about it though.....I have seen some interesting positions...


----------



## green meanie (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh good god. LOL! And here I thought I was gonna be pissed off by this thread. That's was good!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2006)

Even though I enjoy Brazilian Jiujitsu and grappling I have to admit
that was one *hillarious* video. I have to show this to my wife.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 13, 2006)

LOL!:rofl:

As much as I love BJJ this is EXACTLY the reaction my sister's and other family members have given to the sport.  

Well, at least they don't think my training partners are hitting on me anymore.  My husband, on the other hand...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 13, 2006)

I thougt I was going to have to remove this thread. Instead I just added in (* Humor *) to the title, and will discuss if this is the correct forum.

Thread Moved to Comedy Cafe

Rich Parsons
Martial Talk 
Assistant Administrator

PS: I enjoyed the clip though.


----------



## samurai69 (Jan 13, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I thougt I was going to have to remove this thread. Instead I just added in (* Humor *) to the title, and will discuss if this is the correct forum.
> 
> Thread Moved to Comedy Cafe
> 
> ...


 

Not so funny  now


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 13, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Even though I enjoy Brazilian Jiujitsu and grappling I have to admit
> that was one *hillarious* video. I have to show this to my wife.


 I am not amused.
Sean


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jan 13, 2006)

OMG! That was freakin' hillarious! :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 13, 2006)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> Not so funny  now



True. But Hate speach and such like it is a violation of out terms of agreement. When I changed the title, there was already one and by the time I was complete there were others who were not happy with the title, or the location. 

I personally think BJJ and other ground fighting arts are good to learn. They do have the guard and the mount and even north/south, as well as other terms, that can be seen from a different point of view from people who are not into such an art. I by no means am an expert in them, and yet I understand that people do make decision on life and in life based upon this type of perspective. That of ignorance, or not knowing. People make jokes about "Stick" measuring and "corto baston" for FMA all the time. I laugh, at these just as well. And if a thread with these topics had the same title, I would have changed it or added "Humor" to the title as well. 

I found it still funny, as it is sad that people would actually decide upon who to date based upon such information. The sadness, in its' obsurbatiy made me want to laugh. Yet, humor is a relative thing, so it may not be as funny, but it is still funny, hence why it was produced as part as a comedy on TV.


----------



## samurai69 (Jan 13, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> True. But Hate speach and such like it is a violation of out terms of agreement. When I changed the title, there was already one and by the time I was complete there were others who were not happy with the title, or the location.
> 
> I personally think BJJ and other ground fighting arts are good to learn. They do have the guard and the mount and even north/south, as well as other terms, that can be seen from a different point of view from people who are not into such an art. I by no means am an expert in them, and yet I understand that people do make decision on life and in life based upon this type of perspective. That of ignorance, or not knowing. People make jokes about "Stick" measuring and "corto baston" for FMA all the time. I laugh, at these just as well. And if a thread with these topics had the same title, I would have changed it or added "Humor" to the title as well.
> 
> I found it still funny, as it is sad that people would actually decide upon who to date based upon such information. The sadness, in its' obsurbatiy made me want to laugh. Yet, humor is a relative thing, so it may not be as funny, but it is still funny, hence why it was produced as part as a comedy on TV.


 

I live in portugal and 1/2 the people i know here are brazilian and practice either capoeira or brazilian JJ

I have shown it to most of them and they thought it was hillarious

A sense of humor doesnt cost much


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 13, 2006)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> I live in portugal and 1/2 the people i know here are brazilian and practice either capoeira or brazilian JJ
> 
> I have shown it to most of them and they thought it was hillarious
> 
> A sense of humor doesnt cost much


 
In the US, many people are very sensative to this cultural issue...homosexuality.  Our country is in the middle of a culture war on this very subject and both sides are very passionate.  I think it's kind of funny, however, I can understand why some people would be upset.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 17, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> In the US, many people are very sensative to this cultural issue...homosexuality. Our country is in the middle of a culture war on this very subject and both sides are very passionate. I think it's kind of funny, however, I can understand why some people would be upset.


 
  I didn't see it as an indictment on homosexuality.  I saw it as the non-martial arts wolrd wondering what would make two grown men (or women) role around on the floor together.  What might be offensive is the portrayal of the two homosexual friends.

Brian Jones


----------



## Swordlady (Jan 17, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> In the US, many people are very sensative to this cultural issue...homosexuality. Our country is in the middle of a culture war on this very subject and both sides are very passionate. I think it's kind of funny, however, I can understand why some people would be upset.


 
Honestly, I think that some people can get a *little* too sensitive about this issue, to the point where they start "sexualizing" everything.  Most all martial arts require some kind of physical contact - some more than others, but still...it doesn't surprise me that many non-MA folks take all that physical contact the wrong way.  I had to grab people while taking TKD (during the self-defense portions of the class), and there wasn't a single hint of _anything._  But I could see how a casual observer could easily read into something that isn't there.

Methinks some of these non-MA people need to loosen up a LOT.  Coming to think of it, so do a lot of people in general.  Not all close physical contact between two people of the same gender is "homosexual" behavior...how about those professional wrestlers...sheesh...


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 17, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think that some people can get a *little* too sensitive about this issue, to the point where they start "sexualizing" everything. Most all martial arts require some kind of physical contact - some more than others, but still...it doesn't surprise me that many non-MA folks take all that physical contact the wrong way. I had to grab people while taking TKD (during the self-defense portions of the class), and there wasn't a single hint of _anything._ But I could see how a casual observer could easily read into something that isn't there.
> 
> Methinks some of these non-MA people need to loosen up a LOT. Coming to think of it, so do a lot of people in general. Not all close physical contact between two people of the same gender is "homosexual" behavior...how about those professional wrestlers...sheesh...


 
I 100% agree.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 23, 2006)

I thought the clip was hilarious.  Don't have time to post about the gender/sexual identity thing in the U.S. right now. But if someone wants I will. I am an out of work sociologist, so I can bore you to death if you like.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 23, 2006)

I confess that the title of this thread put me off, but the clip itself _was _funny.


----------

